# Ways to Heat up a Big Chief. HELP!



## baresnake (Feb 22, 2015)

Hey guys,

I do all my smoking in the winter in pretty cold temperatures (-25C/-13F) and am looking for ways to get the temp up on my big chief.  What do you guys recommend? Looking for all the help i can get.

Thanks,

Jake


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Feb 23, 2015)

Maybe this will be of some help !  It's a different smoker, but the same idea could be used for your smoker I do believe !  Hope this helps !  If not, the search bar at the top is an awesome tool for bout anything !  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/156378/insulation-and-wind-break-for-mini-and-14-5-wsm


----------



## cmayna (Feb 23, 2015)

Jake,

What types of meats are you smoking in the Chief?   You might consider a flame proof insulating blanket,  replace the stock heating element with an adjustable 1000w unit. (I have two Big Chief's with this modification).


----------



## daveomak (Feb 23, 2015)

Like cmayna, I modified mine also.....  

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/...r-element-for-colder-climates-and-hot-smoking


----------



## cmayna (Feb 24, 2015)

If you have a top loader Chief, not sure how I would upgrade the heating element when it comes to placement of the controller switch.   I would need to see a pic of the bottom side of such a unit.


----------

